# uhmmm  hyatt sales pricing



## MaryH (Dec 18, 2012)

uhmm.  Currently and Sunset Harbor and they are trying seriously to get owners to go for 60 mins (for $75) with breakfast on Monday, run punch on tuesday and some drinks party on Wed.

Trying to get people to book spots to ship to windward point for thee sales pitch.   The sales rep here said they have a Bronze week 50 at unit 223? for a bargin price of 22K... uhmmm pretty sure I seen a gold or platinum week for sale for less than half of that....


----------



## bdh (Dec 18, 2012)

MaryH said:


> Currently at Sunset Harbor and they are trying seriously to get owners to go for 60 mins (for $75) with breakfast on Monday, rum punch on Tuesday and some drinks party on Wed.



The Monday morning juice and bagels is the standard beginning of the week gathering where local tour operators provide owners/guests info on the various island activities they offer. The rum punch party and margarita & salsa party use to be paid for by the Hyatt sales dept, but the dept stopped funding those a couple of years ago - so they are paid for by the HOA as a midweek gathering for owners/guests.  Since these events aren't set up to be sales promotions, I've never seen the sales staff hawking SH weeks.  The concierge in lobby will ask owners/guests if they want to do a WP update/tour - just say "no thanks" and that is typically the end of it.


----------



## MaryH (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah I got in way after midnight on Sunday and had some fun time trying to checkin with an incompetent outside security who claimed is was his 2nd night, which was not true according to front desk.  The security tried to give me a key package without unit and name information and when I asked again give me the whole checkin list to find my name even though I repeated the spelling twice before.  uhmmm I could have picked up a 2bdrm ocean front in building 5 if I wanted.  Also noted a II exchanger got a 2bdrm oceanfront or at least in building 5 when my request for something in building 5 was turned away with the comment that owners had building 5 and that I had a good unit in building 1.

Had to leave my car parked out front and asked to get someone to call me when they got in at 7am and no call when I woke up just before 10am.  Missed the breakfast do but brought greek yogurt, fruit, sausage day before so had a good breakfast myself.

Rum punch party had some deli pepperoni, salami, cubed cheese and crackers with 2 drink tub/container of rum punch with loads of ice added to the cup.

Sales guy was announcing at the rum punch party about the update and the SH week for sale (san pricing) and the concierge was going from person to person around the pool to see if they want to do the update for $75.

Internet sucks here.  had issues during the day where pages were not loading while I was trying to book airline tickets and check HRC availability.  Apparently their Internet provider is from California and they have been having some issues with them and waiting for the contract to run out in order.


----------



## bdh (Dec 19, 2012)

> Yeah I got in way after midnight on Sunday and had some fun time trying to checkin with an incompetent outside security who claimed is was his 2nd night, which was not true according to front desk.  The security tried to give me a key package without unit and name information and when I asked again give me the whole checkin list to find my name even though I repeated the spelling twice before.  uhmmm I could have picked up a 2bdrm ocean front in building 5 if I wanted.  Also noted a II exchanger got a 2bdrm oceanfront or at least in building 5 when my request for something in building 5 was turned away with the comment that owners had building 5 and that I had a good unit in building 1.



I had to do a LOL on your check in with the security guard - similar to some of the housekeeping staff, I can't understand a word of the language they speak (they probably say the same thing about me when I talk).  

From what I've been told, an II exchange guest is the same scenario as an HRPP reservation, they cannot be relocated to another unit.  So if an HRC bldg 5 unit gets turned over to II, the front desk cannot move the II exchanger to another unit.


----------



## Kal (Dec 19, 2012)

I did the "owner update" at Windward Pointe in October.  I just wanted the $75 and toy with the sales staff.  They were pushing Puerto Rico units and mentioned I had to tour a unit as part of the sales pitch.  I wormed out of the tour but had to say I did it.  Transport was by cab rather than the Hyatt bus and they gave me a voucher for the cab fare on my way out.

The highlight of the tour was the Russian cab driver.  I asked how he got to Key West and he said it was a flip of a coin before he departed for the US.  Either Key West or YELLOWSTONE!   "Yellowstone in the winter is just like home so it would be a great place to live."  The guy's body was covered with white fur so his parents must be Polar Bears


----------



## MaryH (Dec 19, 2012)

lol..  I only want to spent max 20 mins to ask about upgrade but I think Hyatt is not looking for Silver KW weeks lol.

They said that NYC with several floors in Andaz is coming but no confirmation yet on when.  Either they were being coy about Maui or the guy did not know since I told him I know Maui broke grounds and wanted to know the estimated completion date..

I have stays at Carmel coming up in April and prefer to do that update officially lol.

Love the location but there are a few rough edges at Sunset Haroubr and some improvements from when I last seen it I think in 2007.  Note I am in a 1bdrm in building 1 3rd floor.

Good
* granite countertops
* nice cuisinart toaster, coffee maker and blender

Not good
* internet sucked big time - 1.5 hrs not able to load when trying to book airline ticket or 2-3 mins to load an yahoo page is very bad.
* guest computer in lobby for printing is an ancient gateway WindowsXP computer
* Shower curtain (inside liner) showed discoloration - need replacement
* toilet paper holder really low - build for midgets (and I am short)
* TV in a really wierd place recessed in the breakfast bar.
* the laminated table that replaced the previous mosaic table are showing wear and tear
* wood furniture with noticeable chips
* 3 cruise ships docked near SH Wed.  1 Tues  from 7am-1pm but 3 Wed from 7am with carnival facination and 2 others came in and left at 5pm.  Another 1 on Thurs


----------



## MaryH (Dec 20, 2012)

Did the mini update without gift and rather than the 20 mins I wanted it took 30-40 mins but they did not want to offer upgrade and wanted 38,900 for a Platinum 2000 point beach House in building D...

Told him it did not make sense and he said I can convert to GP so I spent 5 mins on the devaluation of GP points from cat 4 15K top tier to cat 5 18K a few years ago and now cat 6 22K while GP conversion rate stays the same.


----------



## IslandTime (Dec 28, 2012)

We stayed at Sunset Harbor for the first time this past July.  We had a nice 2 bedroom in building 5 and the only complaint I have is about the internet.  We used my husband's Verizon hotspot the whole week because we couldn't connect to the free wifi. I'd read similar complaints about it before we went, so it was no surprise to me but you wouldn't know it's typically an issue by talking to the front desk or when we called their help number.


----------



## MaryH (Jan 7, 2013)

They said they were using an ISP in CA due to corporate and having some issues.  They are waiting for the contract to expire and permission to use someone more local.

TBH, the desktop at the lobby was an ancient gateway using windows XP and should really be replaced / upgraded.  You can get a fairly decent one for under $500 these days, less than $10 a unit or 20cents per week ownership


----------



## hcarman (Jan 10, 2013)

We stayed in a 2 bedroom at Sunset Harbour - end of the Summer in Key West.  So, as expected, it was hot and humid.

Location was great.  It was so convenient to everything.  I can see how the cruise ships could block the view for those that had the ocean(gulf)front units.  We go to Key West a lot for pleasure and for business and never noticed this place tucked away - kind of quaint and quiet except for when a cruise ship had first arrived or was getting ready to leave.  We ended up at the main hotel first, as this is where I thought it was.  Apparently that happens a lot.

My Mom really pays attention to the details of how the units are designed, how updated they are, location, etc.  Her main complaint was the guest bathroom was super small and she had very little space for her toiletries.  She gave us the main bath and master bedroom since there were two of us.  She also mentioned something about the location of the TV - a previous poster mentioned this as well.


----------



## MaryH (Jan 11, 2013)

even the bathroom on the 1bdrm side was pretty small with low bath tub and low toilet paper positioning


----------



## IslandTime (Jan 19, 2013)

Mary, that's the same bathroom hcarman is referring to.  The two bedroom lock off units consist of the one bedroom side (with small hall bath, living room, kitchen, balcony) plus the studio side, which is the master bedroom and larger bathroom.  The only real drawback to the studio is there's no balcony.


----------



## MaryH (Jan 21, 2013)

Are there some studios with balcony ?  I seem to remember there was a unit on 2 floors that I viewed when I did an informal tour of Sunset Harbour back around 2007?


----------



## IslandTime (Feb 4, 2013)

Mary, there are no studios with a balcony, however the townhouse units do have a balcony off the master bedroom plus a balcony off the living room.  They are not lockoff units, though, so you can't book just part of it -- you have to book the whole 2 bedroom unit.  I have a request in for a townhouse unit in July, but of course won't know until then whether I will be assigned one of them or a regular 2 bedroom unit.


----------



## Kal (Feb 5, 2013)

MaryH said:


> They said they were using an ISP in CA due to corporate and having some issues. They are waiting for the contract to expire and permission to use someone more local.
> 
> TBH, the desktop at the lobby was an ancient gateway using windows XP and should really be replaced / upgraded. You can get a fairly decent one for under $500 these days, less than $10 a unit or 20cents per week ownership


 
A new system is being installed this year.  That includes resort-wide fiber optic cabling, new access points and a new computer in the lobby.


----------



## joewillie12 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Island Time,

I just deposited week 27 with interval at sunset harbor. It is a townhouse  #233.
Its second week in July 2013.
Good luck


----------



## Kal (Feb 8, 2013)

joewillie12 said:


> Hi Island Time,
> 
> I just deposited week 27 with interval at sunset harbor. It is a townhouse #233.
> Its second week in July 2013.
> Good luck


 
Actually you deposited your points into Interval. Your unit goes to the HRC pool to be made available to club members. Hyatt has a contract with Interval which governs what units at what resorts are to be provided as compensation.


----------



## joewillie12 (Feb 10, 2013)

Kal said:


> Actually you deposited your points into Interval. Your unit goes to the HRC pool to be made available to club members. Hyatt has a contract with Interval which governs what units at what resorts are to be provided as compensation.


Could Island Time not request that unit/week if there was no other requests before her since it is now available. Since Isle Time is a club member would that be beneficial in receiving her July request?
I'm a newbie to all of this so thank you in advance for your patience with my lack of understanding to this new world of TS.


----------



## IslandTime (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Joe, but we are already confirmed for week 26.  We actually own week 27 but requested 26 almost a year ago.  As soon as we were confirmed, I put in a request for a townhouse.  I don't think they assign units until a couple weeks before we check in, so we won't know where we'll be for a while yet.


----------



## joewillie12 (Feb 12, 2013)

IslandTime said:


> Thanks for the heads up Joe, but we are already confirmed for week 26.  We actually own week 27 but requested 26 almost a year ago.  As soon as we were confirmed, I put in a request for a townhouse.  I don't think they assign units until a couple weeks before we check in, so we won't know where we'll be for a while yet.


Good news you have a confirmation. I've not stayed in my townhouse yet but I do know there is one bedroom upstairs and one down. I chose it for the privacy since we always travel with company. Good luck with your request.


----------



## Kal (Feb 13, 2013)

joewillie12 said:


> Could Island Time not request that unit/week if there was no other requests before her since it is now available. Since Isle Time is a club member would that be beneficial in receiving her July request?
> I'm a newbie to all of this so thank you in advance for your patience with my lack of understanding to this new world of TS.


 
There is an orderly system to request units.  Most importantly is that you have to get on the request list for a specific resort, week and size of unit.  The next step is to get your request confirmed.  That is strictly a matter of who's first on the list, then proceeding down the list.

Once confirmed, you can request a specific unit.  That's not a simple matter as lots of parameters enter into the actual assignment. As an example, if a person is staying over from one week to the next, the resort manager will try very hard to not move that person to a new unit for the next week.  So all you can do is make the request and hope it goes your way.


----------



## joewillie12 (Feb 13, 2013)

Kal said:


> There is an orderly system to request units.  Most importantly is that you have to get on the request list for a specific resort, week and size of unit.  The next step is to get your request confirmed.  That is strictly a matter of who's first on the list, then proceeding down the list.
> 
> Once confirmed, you can request a specific unit.  That's not a simple matter as lots of parameters enter into the actual assignment. As an example, if a person is staying over from one week to the next, the resort manager will try very hard to not move that person to a new unit for the next week.  So all you can do is make the request and hope it goes your way.


Thanks Kal. I believe this is all starting to sink in somewhat.


----------

